# Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?



## Franz_16 (12. August 2014)

Im Frühjahr hatte ich auf einer Messe ein längeres Gespräch mit einem Händler. Als wir auf das Thema Neu- bzw. Weiterentwicklungen kamen meinte mein Gesprächspartner ganz trocken: "Was soll da noch groß kommen? Das Angeln ist mittlerweile perfektioniert". 

Mich hat diese Aussage irgendwie doch verwundert, und ich teile diese Meinung nicht. 

Mir fallen da schon einige Sachen ein, bei denen ich die "Perfektion" noch nicht so recht erkennen kann. 

Hier mal einige Beispiele:

*Sprengringe!*
Kürzlich wollte ich beim Schleppen einen Billig-Drilling an meinem Wobbler gegen einen Owner-Drilling austauschen. Den Sprengring auf dem wackelnden Boot mit der Sprengringzange aufzukriegen und den alten Drilling raus und den neuen Drilling reinzuziehen dauerte gefühlte 10 Minuten. Wenns auf dem Meer gewesen wäre, wäre ich vermutlich auch noch seekrank geworden durch die Fummel-Arbeit.

_--> Ich will ein einfacheres System als Sprengringe, das schnell, einfach und mindestens genauso sicher ist._

*Feederclip*
Als ich das letzte Mal auf Giebel gefeedert habe, ist mir vermutlich ein ganz ordentlicher Karpfen auf die Mistwürmer geknallt. Es war ein kurzes Vergnügen, aufgrund der im Clip eingeklemmten Schnur dauerte es 2 Sekunden bis sich das Vorfach verabschiedete.

_--> Ich will ein System, bei dem ich die Distanz zum Futterplatz einhalten, aber im Notfall doch schnell und einfach Schnur nachgeben kann._

*Köfi-Jigkopf*
In stark beangelten Gewässern würde ich häufiger gerne spontan aktiv mit einem Köderfisch angeln.

_--> Ich will einen Jighaken o.ä. bei dem ich einen Köfi (z.B.) Grundel so einfach aufziehen kann wie einen Gummifisch. _

*Spinn-Mono*
Ein wesentlicher Vorteil von monofilen Schnüren gegenüber geflochtenen Schnüren ist die höhere Abriebfestigkeit. Außerdem kommt es seltener zu Verwicklungen und falls doch, sind diese einfacher zu lösen. Vom Preis will ich gar nicht erst reden. Gerade zum aktiven Angeln ist aber die Dehnung und der damit verbundene, schlechtere Köderkontakt durchaus ein Nachteil. 

_--> Ich will eine monofile Schnur mit extrem wenig Dehnung zum Spinnfischen. _

*Aalglöckchen*
Auch beim Aalglöckchen bin ich der Ideal-Lösung bislang noch nicht begegnet. Die "Klemm-Glöckchen" fliegen beim Anhieb oder Wurf weg. Die klassischen "Schraub-Glöckchen" bring ich auch nie wirklich so fest, dass sie sich im Drill nicht verdrehen. 

_--> Ich will ein "perfektes" Aalglöckchen. _

*Kescher*
Beim Thema Kescher, fällt mir auf, dass ich mindestens 5 Stück hier rumliegen habe. Warum eigentlich? 

_--> Ich will die "All-in-One" Kescherlösung, evtl. als "Baukastensystem" mit wechselbaren Stangen / Köpfen / Netzen._


Wie ist das bei euch? Gibts da auch Situationen im Angelalltag bei denen ihr auf noch nicht "perfekt gelöste" Probleme stoßt? 

Irgedwas das euch regelmäßig nervt? Oder hat der Händler mit seiner Aussage recht, und das Angeln bzw. Angelgerät ist tatsächlich "perfektioniert" ?

Würde mich echt mal interessieren. Danke.


----------



## Franky (12. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Moin...
Was die Technik als solches angeht hat sich ja seit Menschengedenken nicht viel getan: Haken, Köder -> ab ins Wasser... 
Was das Material angeht, ist m. E. noch lange nicht Schluss!!!
Die Monofile Schnur ohne Tragkraftverlust am Knoten mit wenig - oder noch besser - mit kontrollierter Dehnung will ich auch! Bis 2% Zugbelastung (der max. Tragkraft) keine Dehnung. Danach bis zu 20% Dehnung (belastungsabhängig) im Drill. Abriebfest und dünn muss sie natürlich auch sein. Megatragkraft im Verhältnis zum Durchmesser ist dabei nicht einmal notwendig.
Ich hätte auch gerne Gummiköder, die nicht zerreissen oder zerplatzen, insb. wenn man sie auf einen Jigkopf aufzieht. Gibts bestimmt schon, aber die Industrie wäre ja mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert, diese "unkaputtbaren" Dinger zu bauen... 
Im Sinne der umweltverträglichkeit würde ich mich auch über ein weniger giftiges und günstiges aber genauso gut zu verarbeitendes Material wie Blei freuen. Cool wäre es, wenn dieses Zeugs dann auch noch in 3 oder 4 unterschiedlichen spezifischen Gewichten zu kriegen wäre.
Leichte und robuste geländegängige Transportkarren/-wagen wären auch genial. Was mitunter als "Angelkarre" angeboten wird ist m. E. unter aller Kanone...


----------



## Andal (12. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Mir würde es vorläufig ja schon reichen, wenn man Angelruten wieder mit vollständigen Griffen verkaufen würde. Die geteilten Dinger sind einfach potthäßlich! 

Bei den Haken würde ich mir wünschen, wenn es nicht nur vollkommen wirderhakenlos Modelle gäbe und solche mit massiven Widerhaken. Ideen hätte ich da durchaus, wie man das Problem lösen könnte, dass sowohl die Köder und Fische im Drill halten und sich die Haken trotzdem leicht aus dem Fischmaul lösen lassen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> *Köfi-Jigkopf*
> In stark beangelten Gewässern würde ich häufiger gerne spontan aktiv mit einem Köderfisch angeln.
> 
> _--> Ich will einen Jighaken o.ä. bei dem ich einen Köfi (z.B.) Grundel so einfach aufziehen kann wie einen Gummifisch. _




Gibt es doch zur Genüge.#6
Ich glaube aber was du willst, sind Grundeln besser am Haken halten. :q:q:q

Ich glaube nicht dass die Entwicklung abgeschlossen ist. Auch das Angeln profitiert von Entwicklungen auf ganz anderen Gebieten(Carbon, Kunstfasern usw. usf.).
Dass man das Rad nicht neu erfindinen kann(und auch nicht muss) ist aber klar und unnötig denn wir fangen ja schon Fische.
So werden die Innovationen sich in den immer breiter gefächerten Spezial(-isten-)disziplinen des Angelns bemerkbar machen und von Wochenendplumsanglern wohl kaum wahrgenommen werden.

#h


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (12. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Was ist eigentlich mit nanofiler Schnur ? 
Die wurde doch als große Innovation gehandelt?


----------



## Fares (12. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Falls man irgendwann des Rätsels Lösung zur Herstellung von Spinnweben hat wird sicher noch ein Optimierungssprung kommen.
Ansonsten geht ja nur noch leichter bei gleichen Eigenschaften. Bei sämtlichen Gegenständen.
Es sei denn es kommt irgendwan eine neue Angeltechnik bei der man wiederum neues spezielles Gerät benötigt.

Alternativen zu Sprengringen und Jigköpfe für einen Köfi sind meiner Meinung nach keine Inventionen wie die geflochtene Schnur.

Von daher unterstreiche ich die These des Gerätehändlers


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



Franky schrieb:


> Leichte und robuste geländegängige Transportkarren/-wagen wären auch genial. Was mitunter als "Angelkarre" angeboten wird ist m. E. unter aller Kanone...


Mit Motor und zum draufsitzen 
:q:q:q

Einfache Verbindung, die man auch werfen kann, von geflochtener und Vorfach oder Schlagschnur.

Ausbalancierte Vorschaltbleie, die den Köder nicht tiefer laufen lassen, sonder nur weiter werfen..


----------



## labralehn (12. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Es gibt auch Sprengringe die man ohne Zange montieren kann. Diese haben eine spezielle Form:

http://www.tackleking.de/wirbel-karabiner/313-bouz-sprengringe.html


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (12. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Nö, noch lange nicht zu Ende.

Mal abgesehen von leichteren festeren Materialien bei allen Lastteilen, ist vor allem der Umweltschutz bisher zu kurz gekommen. 

Man redet ja nicht häufig drüber, aber mit Weichmachern durchsetzte Gummifische und Bleiköppe können einfach nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss sein.


----------



## Franky (12. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mit Motor und zum draufsitzen
> :q:q:q



Fauler Sack! :q

Ein selbstnivellierender leichter Stuhl wäre noch toll. Ggf. mit kleiner Plattform zur Seite, damit das Gerödel nicht die Böschung runterrumpelt...


----------



## gründler (12. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> *Aalglöckchen*
> Auch beim Aalglöckchen bin ich der Ideal-Lösung bislang noch nicht begegnet. Die "Klemm-Glöckchen" fliegen beim Anhieb oder Wurf weg. Die klassischen "Schraub-Glöckchen" bring ich auch nie wirklich so fest, dass sie sich im Drill nicht verdrehen.
> 
> _--> Ich will ein "perfektes" Aalglöckchen. _
> ...


 

Moin

Kurz Ot.

Bau dir meine Wäscheklammerbimmel nach,trööt dazu gibt es hier auch.


----------



## Purist (12. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wie ist das bei euch? Gibts da auch Situationen im Angelalltag bei denen ihr auf noch nicht "perfekt gelöste" Probleme stoßt?
> 
> Irgedwas das euch regelmäßig nervt? Oder hat der Händler mit seiner Aussage recht, und das Angeln bzw. Angelgerät ist tatsächlich "perfektioniert" ?



Das Rad kann man in dem Bereich wohl kaum neu erfinden. Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob's Innovationen sein müssen, die gar keine sind oder einfach mehr Qualität, evtl. mit Detailverbesserungen, so wie du es angedeutet hast.

Sprengringe nerven mich nicht wirklich, ich tausche sie aber auch nichts am Wasser aus. 

Monofile und Spinnangeln? Mich stört die Dehnung nicht, die gehört zum Konzept, wenn man sie benutzt. Allerdings neigt auch die zum Spontanabriß, wenn sie nur eine einzige Verwicklung hatte. Ganz klar ein Sektor, wo Angler sich höchste Qualität wünscht, leider derzeit durch den Hype um Nanofil und Geflochtene total ins Hintertreffen geraten (genauer gesagt: Darüber musste man sich vor 20 Jahren weniger sorgen machen).

Aalglöckchen macht man, bevor man die Rute in die Hand nimmt, ohnehin besser runter, dann gibt's überhaupt keine Probleme und man nervt andere Angler damit nicht !

Köfi-Jigkopf? Das nennt sich Spinnsystem (mit Bleikopf), gibt's, nicht zu billig, seit Jahrzehnten für Köfis, aber auch ein netter Sektor für Selbstbauer. Scheinbar in Vergessenheit geraten?

Bei Keschern hätte ich gerne bessere Verarbeitung und leichteres Gewicht. Früher war das kein Problem, da wussten die Hersteller noch, welche Vorteile 4-Kant Profile bieten und dass man das Klappgelenk auch mit Kunststoffüberschub bauen kann, ohne das der jemals abkrachen würde: Einfach eine stabile (rostfreie) Metallmanschette drum herum machen. Ist in China scheinbar nicht mehr möglich, sowas zu bauen. 

Ansonsten würde ich immer auf Qualität pochen. Was da derzeit so alles am Markt zu finden ist, ist vor allem viel "Hui": Massenhaft perfektioniertes Marketing, aber wenig dahinter, zumindest nicht mehr die Zuverlässigkeit und Qualität von früher.


----------



## Fares (12. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



Spin+Fly schrieb:


> Ich wüsste allerdings auch nicht was ausgerechnet die geflochtene Angelschnur nun mit einer Invention zu tun hat, es sei denn du benutzt sie als zusätzliche Gitarrensaite.
> 
> |wavey:



Ich mach dich mal ein wenig schlauer:
*http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Invention_(Begriffsklärung)*


----------



## Roy Digerhund (12. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



Purist schrieb:


> .
> 
> Aalglöckchen macht man, bevor man die Rute in die Hand nimmt, ohnehin besser runter, dann gibt's überhaupt keine Probleme und man nervt andere Angler damit nicht !



Das wäre eine Entwicklung, über die ich mich seeehr freuen würde. #6
Gruss ROY


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Schönes Thema, könnte spannend werden.

Wie schon oft hier erwähnt, Grenzen gibt es keine und es gibt immer mehr Methoden die Angelei verbessern um mehr Erfolg oder Komfort zu bringen.

Und wenn dann noch Gesetze kommen, die uns gewisse Möglichkeiten verbieten, dann ist doch gerade Technik und Finesse gefragt. 
Erstes Beispiel, das mir da einfällt, wäre der *lebende Köderfisch*. Die Fängigkeit beim Ansitz-angeln gegenüber dem toten Köderfisch ist relativ eindeutig. Als dann irgendwann mal ein Thread + Video zum Robo Fisch aufgetaucht ist, da gab es doch die erste Idee um das Problem zu umgehen. Doch leider gibt es bisher (meines Wissens nach) noch keine Köder, die einen lebenden Köderfisch imitieren, ohne aktiv zu fischen. Da wäre das erste potential wo sicherlich noch etwas in den Jahren kommen wird. Momentan wäre es von der Preis/Leistung her noch nicht umsetzbar.

Eine andere Idee dazu wäre ein Gerät, das man vielleicht an oder im toten Köderfisch anbringen könnte, das diesen ständig bewegt bzw. zucken lassen könnte. Somit imitiert es einen verletzten Fisch. Ein Motor oder ähnliches wäre da ja machbar.

Gerade im Bereich von Aufnahmen und der Filmerei ist noch Luft nach oben. GoPro und c.o. liefern und gute Möglichkeiten. Wir können vom Kopf, Arm oder Rute aus filmen. Aber mit dem WaterWolf wäre es auch möglich das Geschehen direkt beim angeln zu filmen. Auch hier ist noch Luft nach oben was Ideen und Qualität angeht.


Das waren so die ersten Dinge, die mir spontan zum Zubehör einfallen.


----------



## Wochenendangler (12. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Eine andere Idee dazu wäre ein Gerät, das man vielleicht an oder im toten Köderfisch anbringen könnte, das diesen ständig bewegt bzw. zucken lassen könnte. Somit imitiert es einen verletzten Fisch. Ein Motor oder ähnliches wäre da ja machbar.


 
Moin, da gabs doch mal Motorposen, gibts so was eigentlich noch?


----------



## Franky (12. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



Wochenendangler schrieb:


> Moin, da gabs doch mal Motorposen, gibts so was eigentlich noch?



Noch?????? ;+|bigeyes|kopfkrat


----------



## jkc (12. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Hi, ich denke, dass es da niemals ein Ende der Entwicklung geben wird. Allein was den Einsatz von Elektrik angeht, inzwischen gibt es Futterdrohnen, Sonar-Apps, bezahlbare UW-Kameras, selbst hier im Board wurde/wird an elektrischen Kunstködern gebastelt.
Ob das alles notwendig ist und sich durchsetzt steht auf einen anderen Blatt, aber die Ideen sind da und wirkliche Entdeckungen sind nicht vorherzusehen sonst, wären es ja keine Entdeckungen...


Bei vielen Dingen aus dem Eingangspost dachte ich mir allerdings, ... gibt es doch schon?!

Grüße JK


----------



## labralehn (12. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Was vielleicht mal kommt sind Ruten die im Blank ein Fluid oder Gel mit Metallpartikeln haben werden, daß die Steifigkeit der Rute entsprechend magnetisch steuert. 

So ähnlich wie bei den Fahrwerken von manchen Autos.
Hier wird dann mittels magnetischen Metallpartikeln die Härte der Dämpfer entsprechend geregelt, und das im Millisekunden Bereich.

Mit solche einer Rute könnte man dann vielseitiger angeln.
Man könnte die Aktion des Blanks dann entsprechend steuern.


----------



## vermesser (12. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Es wird sicherlich noch manche Pseudo Innovation kommen. Und einiges weniges, das wirklich besser ist. Da bin ich mir sicher. Vielleicht kommt auch einiges altes zurück (Raketenpose, größere Auswahl an Blechködern etc.).

By the way: Ne Pose, die den Köderfisch bewegt, gab es definitiv. Aber nie getestet...damals war der lebige in Brandenburg noch erlaubt  . Das war irgendwie mit so einer Sprudeltablette glaub ich.


----------



## vermesser (12. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Sogar ein Patent: http://www.google.com/patents/DE3816875C2?cl=de , aber wo es die gibt, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## Andal (12. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Einfache Verbindung, die man auch werfen kann, von geflochtener und Vorfach oder Schlagschnur.



Das gibt es doch schon. Hohlgeflochtene Schnüre, die sich spleißen lassen und in die man problemlos monofile Vorfächer einspleißen kann. Die Toro Tamer Hollow Spliceable ist so eine Geflochtene.


----------



## Angler9999 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mit Motor und zum draufsitzen
> :q:q:q



Golfwagen, also Caddy.... der gilt doch nicht als Kraftfahrzeug oder??? Damit dürfte man doch quer durch den Wald bis zur Abwurfstelle des Köders?


----------



## Justsu (12. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Sogar ein Patent: http://www.google.com/patents/DE3816875C2?cl=de , aber wo es die gibt, weiß ich leider nicht.


 
Die Pose kenn ich von früher aus dem Gerlinger-Katalog! War da jahrelang drin, aber keine Ahnung, ob es die dort immer noch gibt!?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Ob es (noch) und wo es solche Posen gibt, das würde mich auch brennend interessieren.


----------



## Wochenendangler (12. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Moin, über die Dinger (Motorpose) wurde auch hier schon mal gesprochen, in 2009, lebendiger Köderfisch. Sucht mal.


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Finde ich unnötig, son Ding.

Bei Wind --> Segelpose plus Totköfi
Bei Windstille --> aktiv geführter/gezupfter Totköfi am Zeppler
Wo es keinen juckt --> lebendiger Köfi


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



Andal schrieb:


> Das gibt es doch schon. Hohlgeflochtene Schnüre, die sich spleißen lassen und in die man problemlos monofile Vorfächer einspleißen kann. Die Toro Tamer Hollow Spliceable ist so eine Geflochtene.


Nä, nix spleissen und son Tüddelkram - maximal wie NoKnot, am besten noch einfacher, aber im Gegensatz zum NoKnot eben zum werfen geeignet meinte ich.


----------



## Purist (12. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Ob es (noch) und wo es solche Posen gibt, das würde mich auch brennend interessieren.



Wozu Pose wenn man den Köder gleich per Boot bewegen kann? 
RC-Boat fishing ist doch kein ganz frischer Trend mehr in den USA. Hier einmal ein altes Video dazu: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GC0cvvpru8M
RC-Futterboote gibt's auch schon locker 30 Jahre..

Trotzdem lehne ich elektronische Hilfsmittel eigentlich eher ab, Fische sind dumm genug um sie auch ohne solche Sachen fangen zu können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Mich ärgern auch immer Karabiner, die man nicht richtig durch Ösen kriegt..

Gerade bei Jigköpfen habe ich das öfter..


----------



## Franz_16 (13. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Was mich auch immerwieder nervt ist, dass man Pose und elektr. Bissanzeiger nur schwer kombinieren kann. 
Gerade wenn man weitere Distanzen angelt, reagiert der Bissanzeiger aufgrund des Schnurbogens der durch den Versatz der Pose entsteht da meistens erst (zu) spät.


----------



## B.Mech (13. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Was soll noch kommen ? Elektrisch laufende Kunstködern, die man mit dem Handy einstellen kann wie sie laufen und wie Tief ? Für nach oben und besseres Material ist immer noch genug Luft da. Ich würde mir noch gerne eine Geflochtene Schnur wünschen, die aber durchsichtig ist


----------



## Lommel (13. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Ich vermisse Angelhosen, mit richtig tiefen Taschen. Damit man sich beim Ansitzen, mal gepflegt ein Stündchen am Sack kratzen kann.


----------



## racoon (13. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Was unbedingt erfunden werden muss ist ein Jigkopf, der sein Gewicht automatisch anpasst, beim Wurf z.B. 10 Gramm wiegt und sobald er Wasserkontakt hat, verringert sich das Gewicht automatisch auf 3 Gramm.


----------



## Purist (13. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Was mich auch immerwieder nervt ist, dass man Pose und elektr. Bissanzeiger nur schwer kombinieren kann.
> Gerade wenn man weitere Distanzen angelt, reagiert der Bissanzeiger aufgrund des Schnurbogens der durch den Versatz der Pose entsteht da meistens erst (zu) spät.



Muss man nicht verstehen, oder doch? U-Pose? Rute steil stellen?

Stimmt, die Funkpose mit GPS und Lagesensoren gibt's noch nicht !


----------



## Franky (13. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mich ärgern auch immer Karabiner, die man nicht richtig durch Ösen kriegt..
> 
> Gerade bei Jigköpfen habe ich das öfter..



Was nimmst Du denn für Einhängsels???


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Roscoes oder Crosslock


----------



## Franky (13. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Mir "Roscos" meinst Du diese hier:
http://www.1a-fishing.de/ROSCO-Coastlock-Wirbel-Gr10?ref=gb
und mit Crosslock diese:
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...HrU6mGJo3E4gSJ_YGQCg&ved=0CDYQ9QEwAw&dur=1569

Kann ich nachvollziehen!!!! Aber die Lösung gibbets schon... 
http://www.angeln-shop.de/spro-fast...GbtlktTGcgMmKVXyg0fwk0z8snFfnsQGU4aAkI78P8HAQ


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Und die halten?


----------



## Franky (13. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und die halten?



Bislang hab ich die noch nicht kaputtgekriegt....... Und das will was heissen!!!! :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Thx!!


----------



## basslawine (13. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



Franky schrieb:


> Kann ich nachvollziehen!!!! Aber die Lösung gibbets schon...
> http://www.angeln-shop.de/spro-fast...GbtlktTGcgMmKVXyg0fwk0z8snFfnsQGU4aAkI78P8HAQ



Ich versuche wo möglich diese hier einzusetzen, werden zum einhaken nur minimal gebogen/geöffnet, halten bisher bombenfest.

gibts in 3 größen:

http://www.breakaway-tackle.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&path=52_56&product_id=223

http://www.breakaway-tackle.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&path=52_56&product_id=230

http://www.breakaway-tackle.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&path=52_56&product_id=916


----------



## jkc (13. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

(Hi, bei den von Franky empfohlenen Snaps (Duo-Lock Form) kann es passieren, dass diese aufgehebelt werden, wenn sich der Köder darin mit der Öse verkanntet, vor allem bei großen Ködern kommt das zum Tragen, einfädeln lassen diese sich aber in aller Regel problemlos / einfach.)


----------



## labralehn (13. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und die halten?



Ja ich verwende die auch allerdings mit Wirbel.
Allerdings brechen meine nach einigen Köderwechseln.
Was auch etwas stört, ist das sie sich gerne mal axial verbiegen, dann muss man sie wieder in die andere Richtung biegen, um sie auf oder zu zu bekommen.

Ist halt auch nur ein Stück Draht.


----------



## Franky (13. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



jkc schrieb:


> (Hi, bei den von Franky empfohlenen Snaps (Duo-Lock Form) kann es passieren, dass diese aufgehebelt werden, wenn sich der Köder darin mit der Öse verkanntet, vor allem bei großen Ködern kommt das zum Tragen, einfädeln lassen diese sich aber in aller Regel problemlos / einfach.)



Ist mir in den letzten 20 Jahren nicht einmal passiert. Geht ja auch nur, wenn sich der Einhänger irgendwo fest verkantet und sich nicht mehr "frei" ums Ende drehen kann...
Dafür haben andere Einhängels aufgegeben - bei anderen Umständen und weniger Last.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Die von Franky verlinkten sind die als "Duolocks" bekannten, Uli Beyer und so fürs Gufieren eingeführt. Die halten schon, darf man wegen der Federspannung nicht zu dünndrähtig nehmen, sind bei Jigösen mit am besten geeignet. Unter Zug halten die sicher zu, aber prinzipiell kann es wegen dem raustehenden Stift schon Problem beim Eindrehen, am Kescher und so geben. 
Ein richtig lebendiger Hecht hat mir sogar mal einen Crosslock (Quantum Crosslock beste Quali) mit Stahlvorfach halb geöffnet. Hab ihn doch noch erwischt, da er sich damit einen Maulkorb verpasste und der Wassernachschub eng wurde. 
Endgültig sicher geht bei Einhängern eigentlich nur mit Schiebetülle drüber.
Oder Kabelbinder oder ganz mit Draht abwickeln.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Weil mir das einfädeln von Jigs, bei Verwendung von Snaps, auch auf die Neven geht, benutze ich schon seit ein paar Jahren diese:

http://boddenangler.de/Owner-Power-Wirbel

In den größeren Stärken (2/0 u.4/0) auch zum Wallerspinnen, sowie zum schweren Hechtangeln/Schleppen!

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Oder Staylock-Snaps verwenden. Die sind im Vergleich zu anderen Modellen (vor allem Duolocks) quasi unaufgehbar.

Zudem geht der kleine Endhaken durch die Öhre meiner VMC-Jigköpfe problemlos am Stück durch.

Nach gewisser Eingewöhnung hält sichs dann auch mit der Fummeligkeit sehr stark in Grenzen.


----------



## Fares (13. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Zurück zur Frage: "Was soll denn noch groß kommen?"

Meiner Meinung ist hier nix dabei, was "groß" erscheint. 
Und wie man hier großartig sehen kann gibt es zu fast jedem Problem bereits eine Lösung. Und die anderen Probleme erfordern keine bahnbrechenden "Großen" Lösungen.
Von daher bleibe ich dabei: Der Händler hat Recht!

Elektronisch betriebene Köder sind meiner Meinung nach nie und nimmer naturverträglich im Falle eines Abriss.

Die Biowelle bei den Ködern könnte noch kommen. Wurde in der Art "umweltverträglicheres Kunstködermaterial" bereits erwähnt.

Aber: Ist halt nix "Großes"


----------



## Taxidermist (13. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

@Pirsch Hirsch


> Nach gewisser Eingewöhnung hält sichs dann auch mit der Fummeligkeit sehr stark in Grenzen.


Da muss ich jetzt aber mal entschieden wiedersprechen!
Aber vielleicht habe ich nicht diese gewisse Eingewöhnung gehabt?
Die Dinger machen einen richtig kräftigen Eindruck, so dass schon die Finger schmerzen beim aufdrücken, dazu sind sie noch bei dieser extremen Stärke, geradezu winzig!
Mir eindeutig zu fummelig, vielleicht wenn man immer den gleichen Köder fischt, aber nix für viel-Wechsler wie mich!

Jürgen

P.S.: ausnahmsweise mal komplett anderer Meinung als du!


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Mir würde es schon reichen, wenn die Industrie jahrelang Bewährtes weiterhin anbieten würde, anstatt ständig irgendwelchen neuen Firlefanz rauszubringen.

Gilt insbesondere für manche Rapala-Wobbler etc.

"Revolutionäre Neuentwicklungen" interessieren mich sowieso nur marginal - ich hab meinen Kram so ausgesucht, dass er mir  idealerweise die nächsten Jahrzehnte Freude bereitet.

Da kann dann zumindest bei Ruten und Rollen rauskommen, was will - mir vollkommen wurst.

Da wechsle ich erst, wenn die Sachen irgendwann mal den Geist aufgeben sollten und nicht identisch wiederbeschaffbar sind (da dann evtl. schon lange nicht mehr erhältlich).



> Da muss ich jetzt aber mal entschieden wiedersprechen!
> Aber vielleicht habe ich nicht diese gewisse Eingewöhnung gehabt?
> Die Dinger machen einen richtig kräftigen Eindruck, so dass schon die  Finger schmerzen beim aufdrücken, dazu sind sie noch bei dieser extremen  Stärke, geradezu winzig!
> Mir eindeutig zu fummelig, vielleicht wenn man immer den gleichen Köder fischt, aber nix für viel-Wechsler wie mich!
> ...


Gar kein Problem - Geschmäcker sind zum Glück verschieden  Ich find die Dinger halt goil. In Wallerstärke mit weit über 100 kg sind die dann nicht mehr so filigran gestaltet (das geht nur so etwa bis 68 kg) 

Allerdings haben die ihren Preis, sind nicht gerade günstig - an ultragierigen Steinpackungen würde ich die nu auch nicht unbedingt massenhaft verheizen.


----------



## Franz_16 (13. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



Purist schrieb:


> Muss man nicht verstehen, oder doch? U-Pose? Rute steil stellen?
> 
> Stimmt, die Funkpose mit GPS und Lagesensoren gibt's noch nicht !



Es ist ja nett, dass du immerwieder bemüht bist Kompromisse aufzuzeigen. Tatsächlich ging es aber darum dass behauptet wurde, dass Angeln geräteseitig perfektioniert sei  

Womöglich gibt es auch nicht für alle "Problemchen" eine Lösung. Zur Ansprache darf man sie aber trotzdem bringen


----------



## Bobster (13. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



Fares schrieb:


> Zurück zur Frage:
> *"Was soll denn noch groß kommen?"*
> Meiner Meinung ist hier nix dabei, was "groß" erscheint.
> Und wie man hier großartig sehen kann gibt es zu fast jedem Problem bereits eine Lösung. Und die anderen Probleme erfordern keine bahnbrechenden "Großen" Lösungen.
> Von daher bleibe ich dabei: *Der Händler hat Recht!*



 Sehe ich zu 150% auch so :m

 Allerdings sehe ich aber auch die große Gefahr der immer stärker um sich greifenden *Obsoleszenz *(http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obsoleszenz)
 in der Angelindustrie.
 Das gibt mir schwer zu denken :r

 ...und somit die einzige große Entwicklung, die ich sehe bzw.
 sich "klammheimlich" in allen Bereichen ausbreitet.

 ...früher war alles besser


----------



## angler1996 (13. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

die werte Angelindustrie wird es schon schaffen, Altes neu zu erfinden und Neues zu schaffen:q hab ich grenzenloses Vertrauen.
 mir fehlen z.B. noch Zielfischwirbel ( kann sein hab ich übersehen)
 Die Anzahl der Kugellager geht vermutlich auch noch deutlich zu erhöhen und im Gegenzug, die Anzahl der Ersatzspulen weiter zu reduzíeren.
 Mit weiteren Marketinggags wird es auch gelingen, die Preise stabil nach oben zu bringen ( siehe Stella)

 Naja genug
 Gruß A,


----------



## pike-81 (14. August 2014)

Moinsen!
@ Andal:
Frag Dr. Google mal nach Blitzhaken. 
Das Prinzip hab ich auch schon bei anderen Hakenformen gesehen. 
Petri


----------



## Mikey3110 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Eine Monofile mit einem Kern aus geflochtener Schnur fehlt mir noch.

Ein vernüftiges System, wo ich eine Grundel aufziehen kann, suche ich auch. Will nicht erst die Kupferwicklungen um den Fisch legen müssen. Ich will ja schließlich angeln und keinen Elektromotor bauen.

Im Bereich vom Vorfachmaterial geht mit Sicherheit auch noch was. Titan zu teuer, Stahl teils zu dick, Kevlar auch nicht immer ideal.... Was dünnes, flexibeles und hechtsicheres fehlt mir hier bspw zum Barschangeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



Mikey3110 schrieb:


> E
> 
> Ein vernüftiges System, wo ich eine Grundel aufziehen kann, suche ich auch. Will nicht erst die Kupferwicklungen um den Fisch legen müssen. Ich will ja schließlich angeln und keinen Elektromotor bauen.


So gehts mir als handwerklicher Volldepp auch..


----------



## pike-81 (14. August 2014)

Hey!
Da gibt es so KöFi-Systeme mit einer kleinen Flaschenbürste, die dem Fisch ins Maul geschoben wird. 
Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

wurde früher mal über Exori vertrieben, gibts aber nur noch im Privatkauf vom Erfinder, die Teile sind net schlecht.


----------



## angler1996 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wurde früher mal über Exori vertrieben, gibts aber nur noch im Privatkauf vom Erfinder, die Teile sind net schlecht.




 hast Du davon ein Bild?
 Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

ne, leider net.


----------



## Graf Cartman (14. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Also ich denke das sich im Bereich des Angelsports noch einiges tun wird. Es wird zwar nicht viel neues mehr kommen, jedoch denke ich, dass sich im Bezug auf die verwendeten Materialien immer Stückweise weiterentwickelt wird. Sei es nun bei den Ruten, Rollen, Schnur, Kleinteilen und auch Ködern.
Hinzu kommt das es auch im Bereich der Angeltechniken immer weiter Vorwärts geht. Wer von euch kannte denn vor 10 - 15 Jahren schon die Drop-Shot Montage? #c

Mir ging es vor 4 Jahren so als ich mit dem Angeln wieder angefangen habe, nach ca. 15 Jahren! Erstmal ein paar einschlägige Angelzeitschriften gekauft und durchgelesen. Und ich dachte mir immer nur was Faseln die da von Dropshot, Carolina Rig und co. Heute sind diese Techniken fast nicht mehr weg zu denken. 

Es wird in Zukunft auch wieder neue Techniken geben, die ein findiger Angler auf der Suche nach seinem Zielfisch entwickelt. Und hierfür wird es dann auch wieder neues Gerät geben welches genau auf diese Technik abgestimmt ist. 

Ob man nun tatsächlich jedem Trend hinterher Hecheln muss bleibt jedem natürlich selbst überlassen. 
Die Hersteller werden auf jeden Fall alles mögliche tun, um in den Wettbewerb um den Angler konkurenzfähig zu bleiben und seinen Teil vom Kuchen abzubekommen. 

Denn was sagt ein schönes Sprichwort 
"Stillstand bedeutet Rückschritt" 

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen ein dickes 

Petri Heil. 

Graf Cartman 

P.s. Die meiner Meinung nach beste Neuerfindung die es in den letzten Jahren gab, sind Knotenlos Verbinder.


----------



## Andal (14. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Gibt es doch. Nennt sich Planseesystem.


----------



## vermesser (14. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Drop Shot is nicht neu...in Form von Dreiwegewirbel und Wurm dran, haben wir damit schon als Bengels auf Barsch geangelt..

Ansonsten sehe ich auch nicht, dass sich nichts mehr entwickelt...wie wäre es mit wiederverwendbaren Knicklichtern, länger lebigen Maden und Würmern, einem adäquaten Ersatz für lebige Köfis...wäre jetzt mal so meine Idee. Selbstaufblasende Schlauchis wäre noch cool...


----------



## Nevisthebrave (14. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Ich hätte gern einen Wobbler den man, durch manuelle oder meinetwegen auch 
Elektronische Umstellung in verschieden Tiefen laufen lassen kann! Da könnte man alle Tiefen zwischen 1 bis 8 Metern mit nur einem Wobbler beangeln!
Oder gibts sowas schon?
LG Marcel


----------



## Taxidermist (14. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



> *durch manuelle *oder meinetwegen auch
> Elektronische Umstellung in verschieden Tiefen laufen lassen kann



Gibt es seit 1953, Abu HiLo nennt sich der "Wunderwobbler"!

http://www.raubfisch.de/praxis-geraete/782-praxis-geraete-alte-eisen-hi-lo

Jürgen


----------



## Fr33 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Ob noch viel neues kommen wird... also echte Innovationen? ich denke eher nicht.... wenn dann werden es Upgrades von bisher bekannten Geräten sein.


Für mich sind aus heutiger Sicht eig nur eine Hand voll Entwicklungen bahnbrechend. Verwendung von Kohlefaser zur Rutenherstellung, Multifile Schnüre, Weichplastikköder usw...


----------



## Purist (14. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



Graf Cartman schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt das es auch im Bereich der Angeltechniken immer weiter Vorwärts geht. Wer von euch kannte denn vor 10 - 15 Jahren schon die Drop-Shot Montage? #c
> 
> Mir ging es vor 4 Jahren so als ich mit dem Angeln wieder angefangen habe, nach ca. 15 Jahren! Erstmal ein paar einschlägige Angelzeitschriften gekauft und durchgelesen. Und ich dachte mir immer nur was Faseln die da von Dropshot, Carolina Rig und co. Heute sind diese Techniken fast nicht mehr weg zu denken.



Auch wenn ich hier wieder querschieße, diese US-Methoden sind alt. Der Texas-Rig stammt aus den späten 50er Jahren, Drop-Shotting wurde das erste mal in den 1970er in den USA Jahren publiziert, von Japanern verfeinert und kam dann vor 15 Jahren wieder in die USA. Der Carolina Rig stammt aus den frühen 80ern und erlangte erst mitte der 80er Popularität. Der Ausschlag, zum "Durchbruch" dieser Methoden waren immer Erfolge bei den Bassmasters in den Staaten. Inzwischen klappt's mit der Vermarktung in Europa immer schneller..

Alleine auf die Techniken bezogen, all das hatten wir hier auch schon längst, allerdings mit Posen und/oder Dreifachwirbeleinsatz (Dropshot) und mit anderen Bleitypen (Carolina-Rig), natürlich alles auch noch mit echten Würmern und Köfis. 


Wer wissen will, was sich Angler so alles ausdenken, sollte sich einmal die US-Patente dazu online anschauen. Erfahrungsgemäß schaffen es die wenigsten Ideen sich dauerhaft zu etablieren. Ohne die damit gewonnene Meisterschaft, die Rekordfische, wird's meist nichts mit dem Markterfolg.


----------



## Franz_16 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wurde früher mal über Exori vertrieben, gibts aber nur noch im Privatkauf vom Erfinder, die Teile sind net schlecht.



Ich fische die schon recht lange. Gerade in langsam strömenden Flüssen habe ich damit sehr gut Hecht gefangen. 

Der wesentlich Unterschied zu vielen anderen Systemen ist neben der Bürste auch der starre Bleikopf. Diese vorgeschalteten Bleikugeln mit Agraffe gefallen mir von der Köderführung her nicht. 




























Das Bürstensystem ist seit einiger Zeit auch beim Wallerangeln wieder in Erscheinung getreten. Nennt sich: 
Black Cat - R+S Baitfish Rig


----------



## Graf Cartman (14. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Also diese Bürsten bekommt man im Waffenladen, als Waffenreinigungsbürsten... Preise hierfür #c 
Kenne diese Bürsten noch aus meiner Bundeswehr Zeit. 

Petri Heil

Tante Edith sagt gerade: "Einfach mal bei Amazonas nach Reinigungsbürsten schauen..."


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Mir würde es schon reichen, wenn die Industrie jahrelang Bewährtes weiterhin anbieten würde, anstatt ständig irgendwelchen neuen Firlefanz rauszubringen.


Genau, das ist das entscheidende, unsereins angelt ja nicht nur einen Urlaub, und die Angelgeräteindustrie + Angelgerätevertrieb muss endlich mal einsehen, dass ihre passionierte Dauerkundschaft den Umsatz und den Lebenserhalt für die Händler bringt. Und die braucht nun nix neues, sonders das bewährte im Nachkauf. 
Und ist Internet-Forums informiert und kauft den billig gemachten Asia-Schund zunehmend gar nicht mehr. :g



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Da kann dann zumindest bei Ruten und Rollen rauskommen, was will - mir vollkommen wurst.


Genau da sehe ich sogar Ende im Gelände, also beim Großgerät Rute und Rolle.
Wenn ich z.B. meine 2000 gekaufte Shimano Ultegra Mod.2001 (die hellmetallicgelbgrüne) mit Preisschild 279 DM gegen die Rollen des angeblich noch Top-Technik Herstellers Shimano Mod. 2014 halte, dann bekommt man eher einen Lachkrampf als dass das inspirierend wäre. Plastik, klapperig und Spiel, vermehrt kratzig und schlechterer Lauf ist also der Fortschritt von fast 15 Jahren! :m 

Die Ryobi-Applause und Arc Familie entstand mit den noch aktuellen Typen gleich danach, und gibt es heute noch so zu kaufen, das ist Bewährtheit, eine zwar nur ab Werk mittelmäßige (Schmierung) aber dafür dauerhafte Kontinuität, ein echt verkaufförderndes Angebot, das man empfehlen kann und immer wieder nachkaufen und aufrüsten! #6
(kauft und fragt nach und auch die nächsten Jahrzehnte gibts dass dann noch)

Die vielen Fortschritte, die in den zurückliegenden Jahren eher einsparende Rückschritte waren, kann ich gar nicht alle aufzählen. Und da brauche ich nichtmal bis 1980 zurückgehen, als die Stationärrolle schon eine technische und qualitative Hochzeit hatte. (Bei der Multi von ABU sieht es sogar ähnlich aus.)
Bei den Ruten hat eigentlich nur die Kohlefaser ab 1995 einen echten Technikschub auf den Rutenmarkt gegeben, aber das ist mit den Ruten die inzwischen oft härter sind als es überhaupt drilltauglich ist, auch eine technische Straffheit als Grenze überschritten, das ist schon zuviel und braucht man gar nicht. Gerne wird wieder auf Glasfaser, Glasfaseranteile oder gar Bambus zurückgegriffen, weil das eben softer im Feeling ist.

Wo dauernd Nachkaufbedarf ist, ist nun mal Schnur, Kunstköder, Haken, Kleineteile wie Wirbel, Einhänger, Sprengringe und vor allem die Haken. Einfach schon weil man das Zeug ins Wasser schmeißt und es nicht immer wieder raus kommt, und weil das Wasser wie auch die Fischreste das Gammeln von Metall und Kunststoffen nun mal galoppieren lassen, das Licht alleine auch schon verschleißt. 

Fortschritte gerade aus der Materialverbesserung, also dichteres+stärkeres Microfasern, stärkere Exturdierkunststoffe, haltbarere Metalle, all sowas wird permanent in kleinsten Schritten probiert und passiert weiterhin, und das finde ich auch gut so! 
Einhänger. die nicht nach einem Tag auf und zu ihre Federstahlspannung + elastizität verleiren, finde ich wirklich wichtig. (s.o.)


----------



## Franz_16 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Nochmal zum Thema Sprengringe:
Ich wünschte mir ja welche, die einfach zu handhaben sind ohne Zange und Fingernägel abbrechen, aber trotzdem halten. 

Wäre da nicht so ein System vorstellbar? Das wäre ja zumindest schonmal wirklich einfach. Kann man sowas einsetzen? Wo sind da die Nachteile?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Thema Sprengringe:
> Ich wünschte mir ja welche, die einfach zu handhaben sind ohne Zange und Fingernägel abbrechen, aber trotzdem halten.
> 
> Wäre da nicht so ein System vorstellbar? Das wäre ja zumindest schonmal wirklich einfach. Kann man sowas einsetzen? Wo sind da die Nachteile?


Wo hast denn das gefunden?
Größe???

Müsste doch auch gut als Karabiner gehen zum Jigs einhängen, wenn nicht zu schwer und groß..


----------



## Franz_16 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wo hast denn das gefunden?
> Größe???
> 
> Müsste doch auch gut als Karabiner gehen zum Jigs einhängen, wenn nicht zu schwer und groß..



An meinem Schlüsselbund  Da hängt ein USB-Stick an so einem Clip dran.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

hinten halt blöd zum festmachen am Wirbel, aber sowas Einfaches will ich für meine Jigs beim pilken.


----------



## Purist (14. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wäre da nicht so ein System vorstellbar? Das wäre ja zumindest schonmal wirklich einfach. Kann man sowas einsetzen? Wo sind da die Nachteile?



Das sind Karabinerhaken. Vorstellbar.. durchaus, allerdings zweifel ich, ob das in kleineren Größen (unter 1cm) stabil wäre, schließlich sitzt dort auch noch eine Feder drin. Gegen unbeabsichtiges Öffnen haben die keinerlei Schutz.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



> Arc-Gehype und Shimano-Geflame like a Neverending Story



Und recht hat er dennoch, auch wenns manche nervt!
Die neueren Shimanorollen sind weit weg von Nachhaltigkeit, neuerdings spart man sich noch die Wartungs/Ölschraube, warum wohl?

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



> Im Sinne der umweltverträglichkeit würde ich mich auch über ein weniger giftiges und günstiges aber genauso gut zu verarbeitendes Material wie Blei freuen. Cool wäre es, wenn dieses Zeugs dann auch noch in 3 oder 4 unterschiedlichen spezifischen Gewichten zu kriegen wäre.


Nicht zu teuer sollte es auch sein, dazu (Schrotblei) "weich" genug...

Ich sehe zwar persönlich nicht das große Problem im Blei in Gewässern, da nicht gelöst.

Wenns da was gäbe zum "Gewissen beruhigen" wärs sicher trotzdem gut..

Das gleiche gilt für Gufis/Weichmacher..


----------



## Franz_16 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Ich finde den von Franky angesprochenen Punkt mit dem Bleiersatz und den Weichmachern in Gummifischen definitiv einen, wo es in Zukunft noch Entwicklung geben wird, wahrscheinlich muss. 

Die Frage ist halt, ob auch zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt wo wir hier sowohl mit Blei als auch mit entsprechenden Weichmachern angeln können, die Angler bereit wären mehr dafür zu bezahlen. 
Denn billiger werden die Alternativen wohl nicht sein?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Bin Schwabe....

Reicht als Antwort?


----------



## Franz_16 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Beim Bleiersatz kommt auch noch das größere Volumen hinzu. 
Die Alternativen Materialien die es gibt, dürften bei gleichem Gewicht dann irgendwie so 20-30% größer sein. 

Die Weichheit die z.B. beim Klemmblei erforderlich, wird wohl auch dahin sein. 

Vllt. könnte man Silber als Klemmbleie nehmen  

Aber insgesamt fürchte ich auch, dass man sich anglerseitig erst damit beschäftigen wird wenns sein muss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Gold ginge...........


----------



## Andal (14. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Auch da werden sich neue Möglichkeiten finden, um bleifreies Schrot zu befestigen, ohne es nach bewährter Art anzudrücken.


----------



## Andal (14. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Das ist zwar nichts für Sparfüchse, aber Wolfram wird zukünftig bei Meeresködern eine Rolle spielen.

http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/sanpei-japan/item/evergreen-065803/

Der im Link genannte Jig ist bei 130 gr. gerade mal 80 mm lang. In Verbindung mit dünnen Hochleistungsgeflechten erreicht man so Fische in Tiefen, wo bisher vielleicht riesige, pfundschwere und  schwere Bergmänner her mussten. Dumm nur, wenn die Fische da unten dann nicht auf plumpe Riesenpilker stehen!


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Wenn die Weiterentwicklung des Angelgerätes ihr Ende im Optimum gefunden hat, stehen alle wie Bud Spencer am Wasser- und futsch ist die Erholung.... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8qkLE6lssY

Dann gebe ichs angeln dran.|uhoh:


----------



## Andal (14. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Dann kannst du ja immer noch die Methode von seinem Kollegen Terence Hill verfeinern. 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCkWG2xkAsc


----------



## bacalo (14. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Zu anstrengend, die warterei....., auch macht die Hüfte (beim Fliegenfangen) nicht mehr mit. Sollte sich so ein elektr. Dingsbumsnintendo etablieren, halte ich es wie der "gebremste Dorsch" :

Suche mir am Wasser einen Anglerbalkon und (mit meinen gespeicherten weist-Du-noch-G´schichten) harre der Dinge die da kommen (sollten).

Greets
Peter


----------



## Purist (14. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Welche Weichplastikalternativen sind denn denkbar, vielleicht würden mich die zu einem Gummischwinger machen?! 
Kautschuk gab's schon einmal, warum bewährte der sich nicht? Zu teuer in der Herstellung? Zu bröselig?


----------



## Andal (14. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Mit Latex wäre doch was zu machen!?


----------



## menorge (15. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wo hast denn das gefunden?
> Größe???
> 
> Müsste doch auch gut als Karabiner gehen zum Jigs einhängen, wenn nicht zu schwer und groß..




Hi Thomas,

habe die Teile bei Plat.Co gesehen - da könnte man was draus machen!

Gruß
Markus
http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/product_info/language/de/products_id/23124/


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

hm, mir gefällt das, könnte für Wobbler etwas schwer sein, für Pilker, Jigs etc. wäre das sicher gut.
Vor allem der ganz rechts..


----------



## zokker (15. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Diese einhänger taugen zum angeln nix. Hab mal solch ein ding als schekelersatz am seitenanker gehabt. Wenn der köder auf den öffnungsschniepel rutscht und man zieht seitwärts dann klinkt er sich aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Ich würds zumindest mal ausprobieren, wenn ich sowas mal im Laden sehen würde.

Wenn ich so an Karabiner denke, die heutzutage vertickt werden, wär mir das bei der einfachen Handhabung jedenfalls mal ein Versuch wert.


----------



## Purist (15. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn ich so an Karabiner denke, die heutzutage vertickt werden, wär mir das bei der einfachen Handhabung jedenfalls mal ein Versuch wert.



Dich stört dieser drahtige Fuzzelkram auch? 
Ich bin ja inzwischen wieder bei den Uraltdingern gelandet, die mit dem Blech um den Draht. Aufgegangen ist mir noch immer keiner (vorher reißt die Hauptschnur) und bei den Preisen, kann man die auch gewissenlos schnell auswechseln, falls sie komisch aussehen oder leicht verbogen sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



Purist schrieb:


> Dich stört dieser drahtige Fuzzelkram auch?


Definitiv......


----------



## Franky (15. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Was mich an diesen gezeigten Einhängern stört, ist ihre Größe.....  Ich bin sicher, dass diese Dinger vielleicht im Big-Game-Fishing eine Rolle spielen, aber für die "hiesige" Angelei doch leicht zu groß sein könnten 
Ich nehme dann lieber den Fuzzelkram :q


----------



## Andal (15. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Ich nehme diese Einhänger für mein Taschenmesser.


----------



## matchuli (15. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

feederclip kuckst du hier:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2b0UuxoleEU
gruss uli


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

cool, was es doch schon alles gibt.
Danke für den Link!


----------



## matchuli (15. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> cool, was es doch schon alles gibt.
> Danke für den Link!



bitte,kein thema ! hab ich letztens durch zufall entdeckt als ich  nach einem neuen clip für meine rolle gesucht hatte der  abgebrochenen war! |wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Franky (15. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



Spin+Fly schrieb:


> Insbesondere da ist aufgrund der vorherrschenden Kräfte der Fische am ehesten mit aufbeißen/ aufbiegen der Karabiner zu rechnen.
> 
> |wavey:



Ich sprach ja auch von Größe - nicht von Tauglichkeit oder Funktionalität. Die sehe ich weit ausserhalb der Angelei! :m


----------



## Purist (15. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich nehme diese Einhänger für mein Taschenmesser.



Hast du schon einmal den Federdrahtdurchmesser eines solchen Karabiners mit der dicke des Sprengringes an deinem Messer verglichen? Ich würde denen mein Messer nicht anvertrauen..


----------



## dosenelch (15. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



Andal schrieb:


> Mit Latex wäre doch was zu machen!?




Verträgt nicht jeder...|supergri


----------



## Blaubarschbube76 (17. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Zu den Aalglöckchen. Da verstehe ich auch nicht, daß sich noch kein Hersteller gefunden hat, der was vernünftiges, haltbares anbietet. Die zum Anclipsen kann man zwar nach dem Auswerfen an- und vor dem Einholen abclipsen, aber spätestens bei einem Biss und anschließendem Anhieb fliegen sie weg.. Ich nutze beim Aalangeln die zum Anschrauben, ich schraub das Glöckchen kurz hinter dem Spitzenring fest und schiebe es dann ein paar Zentimeter nach hinten. Da die Rute ja Richtung Griff dicker wird, hält das Glöckchen dann recht gut, auch beim Auswerfen. Da ich meist alleine nachts angele, nerve ich mit dem Gebimmel dann auch keine Angelkollegen ;-) Aber auch bei den Schraubglöckchen hat man das Problem daß nach relativ kurzer Zeit die Rändelmutter bricht. Wäre schön, wenn da mal ein Hersteller was vernünftiges baut. 

Gruß Carsten 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andal (17. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Hier mal eine recht sinnvolle und bisweilen sehr wertvolle Entwicklung.

Wirklich stabil, steht solide und wackelfrei. Kann entweder über der offen Grube benützt werden, oder mit einem mitgelieferten Sackerl, welches zwischen Brille und Rahmen eingehängt wird. Diese Beutel sind obendrein auch noch kompostierbar, als per Klappspaten und gutem Gewissen zu entsorgen.


----------



## prinzbitburg112 (17. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Ja ja Andal...sich erst darüber kaputtlachen und nun hier posten ! Na warte Männlein !!! 

Zur Info,das Ding nennt sich The Travel Toilet und gibt es nur in den USA.
Ich hab sie in der Bucht erstanden.Weit unter dem offiziellen Preis.
Allerdings sollte man sich richtig informieren, was die Versandkosten betrifft !
Der Vorteil liegt ganz klar in der Verarbeitung.Sowas gibt es Europaweit nicht zu kaufen und was es zu kaufen gibt,ist nur wackeliger Müll.
Ich finde sie einfach praktisch.Ist zwar noch nicht zum Einsatz gekommen,aber wie heisst es so schön: *Be ready wherever mother nature calls your name !!!

*Wer sich dafür interessieren sollte: http://www.thetraveltoilet.com/


----------



## Purist (18. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Andal, ich dachte in deinem Alter funktioniert noch der Donnerbalken. Jetzt wird mit so einem Ding, das aussieht wie aus der Seniorenresidenz, wildge...?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Aus aktueller Erfahrung:
Grundbleie, die mit wenig Gewicht in der Strömung halten UND keine Hänger produzieren!


----------



## Andal (19. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



Purist schrieb:


> Andal, ich dachte in deinem Alter funktioniert noch der Donnerbalken. Jetzt wird mit so einem Ding, das aussieht wie aus der Seniorenresidenz, wildge...?



Form follows function. Altersunabhängig habe ich bei dem Geschäft schon immer die meist komfortable Lösung bevorzugt; der Reiner auch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Komfort ist dabei wichtig - aber die (japanische) Sitzheizung fehlt noch! :q


----------



## Andal (19. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Da für gibt es aber einen ausziehbaren Klorollenhalter.


----------



## Purist (19. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aus aktueller Erfahrung:
> Grundbleie, die mit wenig Gewicht in der Strömung halten UND keine Hänger produzieren!



Tiroler Hölzl mit aktiven Grundelsaugnäpfen am Blei? #c


----------



## kati48268 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



Andal schrieb:


> Da für gibt es aber einen ausziehbaren Klorollenhalter.


Wozu ausziehbar? |kopfkrat
Damit 'ne Zewa-Rolle drauf passt, für besonders breite Hinterteile? :q


Hier hatten wir auch schon mal Wünsche, die die bisherige Entwicklung noch nicht so erfüllt hat:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=206056&highlight=Wunschzettel

Und da Purist über diesem Post die Grundels erwähnt hat, wie wär es denn mit der Entwicklung von grundelsicheren Ködern, die trotzdem Weissfische in Grundnähe möglich machen!?


----------



## prinzbitburg112 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



			
				Andal schrieb:
			
		

> Form follows function. Altersunabhängig habe ich bei dem Geschäft schon  immer die meist komfortable Lösung bevorzugt; der Reiner auch.


*Andal*...Du weißt doch: Zu hause ist da, wo man in Ruhe ka...n kann ! |muahah:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Das mit den Grundbleien wär ne gute Idee...eigentlich bräuchte man nur Blei das sich formen lässt. So kann man es selbst je nach Situation formen (z. B. flach für Strömung) Beim Hänger würde sich das Blei nur verformen und bleibt nicht hängen.


----------



## Franz_16 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wozu ausziehbar? |kopfkrat
> 
> 
> Hier hatten wir auch schon mal Wünsche, die die bisherige Entwicklung noch nicht so erfüllt hat:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=206056&highlight=Wunschzettel



In dem Thread damals hab ich mir einen Suspender-Spinner gewünscht. Ich habe nämlich das Problem, dass ich in flachen Weihern nur schwierig mit großen Spinnern angeln kann, weil ich kurbeln muss wie ein Ochse damit die nicht sofort auf Grund laufen und Müll einsammeln. Eigentlich würde ich den Spinner aber gerne langsamer führen.

Auch ein Spinner mit Tauchschaufel wäre denkbar.

Wie kann man sowas machen?
Sbirolino als Körper des Spinners?


----------



## jkc (22. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Hi, flachlaufende, große Spinner sollte doch kein Problem sein, notfalls als Eigenbau. Ich habe sowas jedenfalls im Keller hängen, sowohl gekauft, wie auch selbst gebaut.
Als Körper habe ich einfach Kunststoffperlen genommen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Franz_16 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Ja, natürlich kann man sich notfalls selber was zusammenschustern  

Aber hier gehts ja darum, dass geräteseitig schon alles perfektioniert sein soll. 

Und bei großen Spinnern, die ich in 50cm - 1m tiefen Teichen einsetzen kann, seh ich da aktuell nichts.


----------



## Purist (22. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Und bei großen Spinnern, die ich in 50cm - 1m tiefen Teichen einsetzen kann, seh ich da aktuell nichts.



Die gibt's doch und das seit mehr als einem halben Jahrhundert: Rublex Ondex/Mepps Winner. Nach dem Wurf sofort langsam kurbeln, Rute leicht anheben, dann schleichen die direkt unter der Wasseroberfläche, auch in Größe 5 und 6. Den Ondex kannst du noch einen Tick langsamer führen, wie den Mepps.
Noch eine Alternative: Lusox ohne Bleikopf.

Du kannst auch selber bauen, unbeschwert mit einem oder gar 2 Spinnerblättern.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Und bei großen Spinnern, die ich in 50cm - 1m tiefen Teichen einsetzen kann, seh ich da aktuell nichts.



Gibts alles. Man muss es nur wissen.:m
http://www.angelsport.de/pages/productPage.jsf?productid=angeln/cormoran-cora-z-polder-spinner-1


----------



## Welpi (22. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Und bei großen Spinnern, die ich in 50cm - 1m tiefen Teichen einsetzen kann, seh ich da aktuell nichts.



Mepps Lusox oder Suissex in Grösse 3 ohne Bleikopf...|supergri


----------



## Franz_16 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Ja, die Mepps-Modelle kenne ich alle - sind aber halt dennoch sinkende Spinner. Ein weiterer Kompromiss ist dann auch die Wurfweite, weil die recht leicht sind. 

Ich hätte gerne einfach einen der nicht zum Grund absinkt, deshalb als Suspender oder schwimmend mit Tauchschaufel.  Stelle mir das so vor, dass man einen Sbirolino oder einen Suspender-Wobbler-Körper als Spinner-Körper nimmt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Geht auch n Wobblerkörper mit Props?
http://www.rapala.com/rapala/lures/x-rapandreg-prop/X+Rap+Prop.html

Fliegt weit, macht Alarm und sinkt nicht.#6


----------



## Franz_16 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Ja, genau... im Prinzip sowas, nur halt nicht Propeller sondern ein richtig dickes Spinnerblatt, am besten vorne und hinten :q


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die Nachfrage nach genau so einem Köder groß genug ist um die Massenproduktion zu rechtfertigen.|supergri

Zumal es ja gerade Köder gibt wie Sand am Meer und ganz sicher der passende für jede Situation dabei ist. Ob man ihn dann immer mit hat steht auf einem anderen Blatt.|supergri


----------



## Andal (22. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Grad beim Spinnfischen kann man doch jeden noch so obskuren Köder entsprechend pushen und zum Trend hypen.


----------



## Franz_16 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zumal es ja gerade Köder gibt wie Sand am Meer und ganz sicher der passende für jede Situation dabei ist. Ob man ihn dann immer mit hat steht auf einem anderen Blatt.|supergri



Ich sehe da das Ende noch lange nicht - und bin mir 100%ig sicher, dass wir noch einiges an Ködern erwarten dürfen. 

Der Punkt den du beschreibst, war nach "Erfindung" von Heintz und EFFZETT Blinker letztlich auch schon irgendwie erreicht, trotzdem sind seitdem noch zwei, drei Köder auf den Markt gekommen. 

Ich glaube, dass in Zukunft das Angeln mit echten Köderfischen an irgendwelchen Spinn-/Schleppsystemen noch populärer werden wird.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich sehe da das Ende noch lange nicht - und bin mir 100%ig sicher, dass wir noch einiges an Ködern erwarten dürfen.



Ganz sicher sogar.
Man braucht sie zwar nicht wirklich aber gut wenn man sie hat, könnte ja sein dass gerade an dem Tag ein ander Köder gefangen hätte(der ewige Zweifel)........:m


----------



## Andal (22. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ganz sicher sogar.
> Man braucht sie zwar nicht wirklich aber gut wenn man sie hat.:m



Alles so schön bunt hier. Kann mich gar nicht richtig entscheiden. Und es wird mehr und mehr und mehr...! :vik:


----------



## Purist (22. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass in Zukunft das Angeln mit echten Köderfischen an irgendwelchen Spinn-/Schleppsystemen noch populärer werden wird.



Noch populärer oder (eher wieder populärer? 
Bei den Kunstködern sehe ich nach wie vor höchstens eine Innovation: das Robo Teil. 
Bei fast allen anderen Kunstködern stehen wir seit 50-60 Jahren auf der Stelle. Hunderte Ideen, viele davon patentiert worden, haben sich am Markt nie durchgesetzt... 

Für den Spinner, der unter der Oberfläche läuft, aber trotzdem weit werfbar ist, gibt's eigentlich nur 2 Möglichkeiten: Schwimmkörper (austrahiert) als Körper, oder, einfacher zu bauen: Bleikörper mit einem Kork/Balsa/Kunststoffschwimmer nach oben. Ebenso könnte man aber auch gleich Sbirolinos nehmen. Bei denen ist das Risiko, dass der Räuber lieber den Schwimmkörper schnappt, deutlich geringer.


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. August 2014)

*AW: Angelgerät: Ende der Entwicklung erreicht?*

Ich hätte gerne eine größere Auswahl an wirklich welstauglichen Wobblern (insbesondere druckvolle Cranks OHNE Rasseln) mit komplett durchgängigen, extrem stabilen Achsen - zu bezahlbaren Preisen.

Der Super Shad Rap ist ja ganz nett und läuft hervorragend - aber an einer krassen Welsspinne, die diesen Namen verdient, nicht wirklich fett weit werfbar. Der wiegt halt nur 45 g. Schwerere Teile sind oft nur als Schleppköder wirklich brauchbar und lassen sich aufgrund ihrer Form etc. auch nicht wirklich gut werfen.

So muss man da bislang größtenteils im Big-Game-Bereich schauen (die allermeisten großen Hechtwobbler sind zu wenig stabil) - aber die Preise, die da für Köder aufgerufen werden, sind größtenteils jenseits von gut und böse. Auch sowas wie der Sebile Flatt Shad Salt & Sun (BG-Lipless-Crank mit internem "Dreiecks-Metallträgersystem") ist für hängerträchtige Reviere einfach noch deutlich zu teuer. Und zudem hier in D so gut wie nicht zu bekommen (oder eben nur für noch derbere Preise bei Spezial-BG-Shops).

Insofern seh ich da im Wels-Wobblerbereich großen Verbesserungsbedarf - da hätte ich einfach gerne eine Ladung bezahlbare(!) Köder, die zwischen 100 und 150 g wiegen, damit man die mit ner Welsspinne auch wirklich fett weit rausprügeln kann.

Dazu in erträglichen bzw. möglichst natürlichen (Süßwasser-)Farben (Barsch, Weißfisch, Baby Pike etc. - aber auch in komplett schwarz und weiß für nachts) und nicht in Korallenriffpartybuntfischdekor - damit man die gleichzeitig auch als Monster-Hechtwobbler verwenden kann. Welse sind ja so gut wie blind - Hechte aber eben nicht und IMO vielerorts "totgeschockert".

Zudem sollten die Dinger so ausgelegt sein, dass sie bei möglichst langsamem Tempo maximale Druckwellen erzeugen - aber eben ohne jegliches Gerassel. Denn ich halte viele Gewässer mittlerweile auch noch für "totgescheppert". Im Endeffekt wäre also eine Art weitwurfoptimierter Silent-Wels-Monstercrank (100-150 g) mit Naturdekor, durchgängigen Achsen und maximalem Druck toll.

Müssen nicht mal Haken dran sein, die kann man dann ja selbst auswählen (so wie bei den Blinker-Jörg-Blinkern). Parallel aber bitte eine grobe Hakengrößenempfehlung - auch für Einzelhaken (da oft nur selbige erlaubt - zumindest hier bei uns). 

Die Dinger sollten also auch mit Einzelhaken noch gut laufen ohne nerviges Ewig-Rumgetune. Natürlich Inline-Einzelhaken (wie der VMC Inline Single in 7/0), damit man nicht mehrere Sprengringe braucht. 

Oder noch besser: die Ösen eben von vorn herein QUER anbringen, damit man normale Wels-Einzelhaken verwenden kann und diese nicht querstehen. So müsste man nicht extra noch Inlines kaufen. 

Nützt ja nem Hersteller auch nix, wenn Leute dann den Wobbler u. U. nicht kaufen, nur weil er mit Einzelhaken nicht gescheit läuft bzw. der Umbau ein riesen Gemache und Abgestimme ist.

Oder den Leuten die extra Inline-Haken in welstauglicher Ausführung dann zu teuer sind - die kosten vergleichsweise deutlich mehr als normale Welshaken mit Queröhr, während die ausrangierten Drillinge dann nutzlos rumfahren, aber beim Köderkauf mitbezahlt wurden. 

Was nützen mir z. B. die geilsten evtl. mitgelieferten Owner Cutting-Point-Drillinge am Köder, wenn ich sie vor Ort nicht einsetzen darf. Einzelhaken gehen halt immer und überall - wenn wo ein Hakenverbot herrscht, dann für Drillinge. Sehr blöd, wenn man z. B. weit an ein noch ganz unbekanntes Gewässer fährt, zu dem es nicht viel oder fast gar keine Infos gibt, und erst direkt dort beim Kartenkauf feststellt: Mist, nur EH erlaubt, ganzer Wobblerstall umsonst mitgeschleift.

Da wäre es dann echt super, einfach und problemlos z. B. nen ganz normalen Leitner-EH in 6/0 dranmachen zu können. Denn den hat man zum Ansitzen evtl. sowieso schon im Haus und muss dann nicht noch extra was kaufen. Und bräuchte dann nicht auch noch zwei Sprengringe.

Von mir aus kann das auch sehr gerne ein Crank sein, der nur einen einzigen großen (Inline-)Einzelhaken am Ende hat (dann würde jegliches Umgebaue/-getune gleich von vorn herein wegfallen - erleichtert zudem die interne Achskonfiguration). Das ist dann noch "hängerfreundlicher" und vielleicht in puncto Weitwurf-Optimierung plus Nicht-Wurfverhedderung (da kein Bauchdrilling) auch nicht mal so doof. 

Also quasi nach dem Spöket-Prinzip aufgebaut, aber eben deutlich gedrungener/druckvoller etc. Der muss dann ordentlich was verdrängen und nicht nur bisle schwänzeln. Rumgetwitche, -gejerke etc. vollkommen uninteressant - das muss schon bei normalem, linearem Einleiern ne übelste und richtig weit von selbst ausschwingende Megadruckmaschine sein. 

Idealerweise erhältlich in verschiedenen Lauftiefen ab ganz flach (eine Version bereits 0,30-0,50 cm für flache Buhnenfelder etc.) - und inkl. einem Super Deep Runner, der auf mindestens 6 m runtergeht. Und einem sinkenden Lipless Crank für extremstes Weitprügeln.

Falls die Industrie also hier mitliest (was mich nicht unbedingt wundern würde): Gebt da mal richtig Gas, da könnte IMO echt was gehen, da bislang IMO so gut wie nicht vorhanden. 

Und falls Ihr die Idee(n) tatsächlich umsetzt: Fürs Ideenliefern hätte ich dann selbstverständlich gerne ein paar Gratis-Wels-Cranks bzw. die ganze Serie für umme - mein Briefkasten wartet schon *gggg* Dann konkurrentet Euch mal schön zu Tode, ich will was sehen - und komme dann auch gerne jeweils persönlich vorbei, um mir meine  Gratisbox voll Kram abzuholen 

Sollte ich also derlei in naher Zukunft auf dem Markt entdecken, weiß ich zumindest: Die Industrie liest hier mit und hört auch auf Ottonormalangler *ggggggggg* Meldungen zwecks Mitarbeit an der Produktentwicklung werden gernstens entgegengenommen. PM genügt.


----------

